# Looking to rent apt in Positano or Amalfi Coast



## leighk

Hi, 

I'm American and will be coming to Italy in February for two or three months. I am looking to rent a small apartment (1 bedroom or studio) on the Amalfi Coast, ideally in Positano. So far I haven't had much luck in finding anything. Does anyone out there have a rental, know of someone with one, or is able to direct me to a website and/or agency? 

I've been trying craigslist and VRBO, but craigslist hasn't had anything and VRBO has been a bit too expensive. 

Thank you so much in advance, 
Leigh


----------

